
Bangalore Used to Be Cool - basith374
I&#x27;d like to put this out there. Bengaluru  used to be cool, literally, I&#x27;ve heard. Areas near Agara village and Agara lake used to be a cool place. Like 10 years back you couldn&#x27;t even walk out in summer afternoon without wearing a jacket. It was that cool. Okay maybe not that cool but still. Now let&#x27;s just not wander off making claims. Sure I&#x27;ve been here only for one and a half years but this is something I&#x27;ve heard multiple people saying. I&#x27;d like to conduct a research on climate change and its effects on different areas of Bengaluru. Whats your opinion about this? How much time do you think we have until climate change becomes irreversible?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;basithkunimal.wordpress.com&#x2F;2019&#x2F;03&#x2F;22&#x2F;bangalore-used-to-be-cool&#x2F;
======
PaulHoule
Urbanization probably had a major impact on the immediate environment around
Bangalore. Bangalore has grown like crazy lately so those effects would be
coming on strong. Also climate change started going into high gear in the
1990s after we stopped burning high sulfur coal that had a temporary cooling
effect. Put those effects together and you'd expect a big change.

Is there a uni or government office that has temperature readings going back
that far? Maybe an airport?

It is hard to tell what the real temperature change is with thermometers over
long periods of time because measurement methods and locations change. It
turns out the timing of when plants bloom is a more sensitive statistical test
for climate change than looking directly at delta T. You might be able to get
this kind of plant phenology information and use that.

